# Best small pet lizards in Australia



## REPTILE BOY (Mar 21, 2022)

Hi everybody!

I have been recently looking for a pet lizard to keep and i was wondering if anyone would recommend me a few small good species to start off with that dont mind being handled too much 

Cheers,


----------



## kankryb (Mar 22, 2022)

Don't know if you can keep them where you live but pinktongues makes very good pets and are small and easy to keep


----------



## Tinky (Mar 23, 2022)

Pygmy Bearded Dragons are a very commonly kept species. Set up is fairly easy, (temp management and UVB). Easy to handle. Do head bobbing and arm waving. Eat Crickets and greens which are easy to source. Great to start with and from there you can get into geckos, or monitors or other lizards and snakes.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Mar 23, 2022)

Depending on where you are, there are several options. As Tinky says Pygmies are good, I have several. Also Dwarf beardies from WA are very friendly. Central netted dragons. If you like monitors then Ackies, or Storrs


----------

